

Ask HN: what could a startup decipher from a public companies balance sheet - bosky101

i'm thinking of picking up on how to read a balance sheet to get an understanding of how large ad-networks, and predominantly hi-tech/online companies work, margins, where they invest, where they burn, etc<p>are there any such balance sheets that have been insightful to your startup ?<p>~B
======
curt
Need to remember public companies manipulate their balance sheets, how do you
think GE usually grows by the same percentage every year like clockwork. If
you are trying to gain detailed insights instead of generalizations it won't
work. You're best bet is to talk to someone in the industry that actually
knows the real numbers.

------
mwerty
try classmates.com

